# cobra .22 help



## sxemike (Oct 24, 2010)

i bought a cobra firearms .22 derringer a few weeks ago and im having a problem with the round exspanding in the chamber after being fired and lodging its self in there so bad i need to put a cleaning rod down the barrel to remove it.ive fired it two different times now and its happend both times needless to say i got pissed off put it bag in my range bag and shot my other pistols.anyways any info on how to help that problem would be helpfull or even to know if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Check to see if this firearm is chambered for .22 Magnum. It should be stamped somewhere on the barrel. A .22LR casing will expand in the chamber if fired from a .22 Magnum firearm. Do not fire a .22LR in a .22 Magnum.


----------



## sxemike (Oct 24, 2010)

its .22 magnum and thats what i fired out of it


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't give up...If it's a new gun,many times they come with a caked on 
rust proofing glaze in the cylinders.Get a fairly tight fitting brass brush and 
run it thru the barrels.A little bore cleaner on a tight fitting rag after that.
Repeat.Then--- Change ammo.CCI Maxi Mag in solid nose is a good load.
Just sayin that my .38 Spl. Davis Derringer (Cobra bought them out)is 
as dependable as they come.Good luck.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

There may be a burr or burrs in the chamber. Were either of the casings scratched on the side?


----------



## sxemike (Oct 24, 2010)

i did clean it but ill try scrubbing it a little better with a bore brush and see if that helps.as far as burs theres none that i see and both time i shot it the ammo was mint no dents or anything like that.im using remington .22 magnum 33gr dont know if its the ammo of gun but ill try using a different type of ammo next time i go shooting and see if that changes things.thank for all the input everyone.


----------

